

Introduction to the Detroit civic tech ecosystem - rmason
http://www.semichiganstartup.com/features/Detroit-civic-tech-093014.aspx

======
rmason
Story doesn't mention it but we're hosting Code Michigan, a civic tech
hackathon, at three locations in the state this weekend including Grand Circus
at 1570 Woodward in Detroit. Any HN'ers please introduce yourself to me.

Details:

www.codemichigan.com

~~~
therobot24
The turtle shell pattern matching seems like an interesting, but roughly
solvable problem - don't even need anything as complex as a NNet or Deep
learning, an SVM, or heck even a well trained correlation filter (UOTSDF,
MMCF, ...maybe even MOSSE) can be used after first registering the image
(DNets maybe). It's nice to see a Detroit based tech activity that isn't
recruiting (most end up in Ann Arbor). Too bad i'm pretty busy this weekend or
i'd join in.

